# Cleaning UV Sterilzers



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a 25w Pentair Aquatics UV Sterilizer (aquastep model) at home that has been running for about 6-8 months. 

Even tho I had it attached to the output of my canister filter, I found that it was fairly dirty inside (when I poured water into it and shook it I got this nasty brown water coming out of it). My question is how to clean this lamp properly of if it even can be done.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

M 9 watt green machine seems designed deliberately so you can't clean it. I've run a bleach solution through it a few times, but that may damage the unit(?)


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm not sure how far u can dissaemble the aquastep for cleaning. Prob only can clean the sleeve that surrounds the actual UV light.


----------

